# Niland, San Diego Club



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd: 2,4,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,18,19,20,23,24,26,27,28,30,33,34,36,37,42,43,44,49.
26 dogs back. Rotation is 45 so number 49 will start. Starting time 0800, parking in same location as today.


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Lynn.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open callbacks
1 2 5 7 8 13 14 16 17 19 20 26 27 28 31 32 34 35 36 37 39 41 43 44 45 52 55 58 60 61 65

31 dogs back 5 scratches
32 starts LB. Same grounds 8 a.m


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the callbacks.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open 1st series:
1st thrown right hand bird, right to left, hell of a long way out, flyer thrown left to right inverted triple, left hand bird thrown right to left in front of a small group of trees. Dogs ran from a high **** with 3 possible water entries ( for cooling down), tight lines up front wide open layout. Handlers tried all variations. Order was right, left, flyer (middle bird). After the flyer it was a choice between the water bird –left bird with some water if the dog was really honest, sometimes too honest, & then out and to the bird. Almost a ¼ mile? Then the right hand bird; a tight line if you tried for the corner of the pond where we ran from. In front of the flyer and a long way out. Lots of choices for the dogs. Left hand bird had another group of trees to the right of the bird to choose to run to. Right hand bird had so much; *****,ponds & trees.


Am 1st series

Also ran through the corner of a pond. 3 tight lines.
Right hand bird out of a winger, thrown left to right behind a dried out bush, did not retire. Middle’s line was essentially through a huge bush, landing pretty tight behind the flyer.station. Thrown right to left. Flyer right to left. Dogs ran in a huge . dry, ploughed field. It was easy to over run both right hand & middle marks or run behind guns. The wind was a huge factor , in the a.m left to right &then switching in the p.m. from right to left. Wa-hay for nature!!!!
Sorry if some of this doesn’t make sense. It has been a long, VERY hot & dry day ending late .


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

*Amateur 4th Series Callbacks*

Amateur 4th series callbacks are: 4,7,8,9,11,13,18,23,24,26,27,28,30,34,36,37,42,44.
Rotation is 20, first dog up to bat is #23. Starting time is 0800. Parking is on the south end of Mag 7 where we parked Friday and this morning.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

*Niland Qual*

Any news on the Qual today? Thanks in advance.

Lorraine


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Callbacks to 3rd series in Qualy:
1,4,5,6,7,8,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,31,32,35


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Any callback info on the open?


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

*Callbacks on Qual*



L Baker said:


> Callbacks to 3rd series in Qualy:
> 1,4,5,6,7,8,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,31,32,35


Thanks Larry for the callbacks. 

Good luck.

Lorraine


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Callbacks to 4th series in the Qualy:
1,4,5,6,7,8,14,15,17,19,21,22,23,24,31,32,35


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Callbacks for the Open 4th series:
1,2,5,14,20,31,35,37,43,44,55,65


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I do not have full results, but I do know that:

NFC Emmit & Gonia won the Open and Kid and Don Remien took 2nd with Kid (qualifies for National)

Marlene Benn and Reba won the AM

Mike Tierney and Katie won the Derby


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I heard that Lynn Nelson got second in the Am with Rio I think. Congrats to all.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Derby Results anyone?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Annette said:


> I heard that Lynn Nelson got second in the Am with Rio I think. Congrats to all.


Congrats to Lynn & Rio  Good to see the Golden boy back on his game.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*Big Congratulations*

To Marlene and Gord, Jim Gonia and Cynthia, Lynn, Charlene, Mike and Rod.

Great weekend for everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Qual results as well, please.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Results posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Emmitt. Winning the Open! Congrats to all placements and finishers.


----------

